# Rehiring



## jubal (Mar 7, 2018)

So story time.

When i first started uber i had a car that squeeled like a dying animal, my parents actually owned it. 

They were skeptical about uber and thus I had to prove it would be worth it too let me put miles on the good car.

I made money but my ratings tanked.

However i convinced them to let me use the good car.

My ratings soared from 4.00 to 4.56 then stayed between 4.52 and 4.56

Notging else i could do improved it.

I was fired and rehired then fired again.

I now work for lyft and my ratings are good because I use the good car.

Do you think it would be possible to use a lyft score as a proof that im improved so I can return to uber?

Or am i done gor good


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's worth a shot. They probably don't like that you're driving for the competition. I would go to a green light hub and talk to someone is person though. They might make you take a class...I'm pretty sure your bad ratings had more to do with navigation given that you were still below 4.6 in a decent car.

Good luck!

I missed a turn yesterday in the morning and as soon as it happened I pretty much knew she was going to 4* me. Sure enough, last night my Rated Trips count eventually ticked up by one more than my 5* trip count did.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What was the reason you were "fired again"? Was it for ratings? If so, I doubt they will bring you back. Then again, this IS Uber we are talking about. If you have a car and a pulse and a clean background, they will hire you. No interview. In fact, I think you only need 2 of those 3 things.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

In Boston, Uber let's you take an online video class for $100 or so to get reactivated.

Unsure if it's available in all cities


----------

